# Plant ID



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone know what this plant is?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, it is Hygrophila sp. 'Ceylon'. You can read more about it in the Plant Finder.


----------

